# Kefei pain



## jyoung8j (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone have issue with where u inject kefei hgh?? Like red swollen tht hurt like fu** and knot up.. didnt think this stuff was painful


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 25, 2014)

ive got some bruises...tiny tiny blk/blue marks at the inj spot

only when i stopped ED use tho.  Idk why i would get a small bruise after the 2x a wk inj's.....but i did.  when i was still on GH ED i never got them.  this was on keifi's.  Also would get them from rips, but only 1 time a wk or so


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea doing ed but idk if it gets worse if can continue. .


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds odd. 
Maybe try diluting it more. Like a 1-2 ratio. Or a 1 to 3 ratio. I use 31Gage.  Less bruising with a smaller needle. I know a lot of guys use 29Gage. I also alternate sided and hit it an inch or 2 from the last spot. I never hit in the same area. I've never had any issues.


----------

